# OJ Mayo #1 Pick?



## 68topls (Mar 29, 2008)

I was reading an article over at ESPN and this has got to be the second or third time it's been mentioned that OJ Mayo shut down rose and is better over all player than rose and beasley. Shouldn't h be the number one pick? I'm a bulls fan and we have to get this pick right and get rid of captain kirk and nocioni.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

68topls said:


> I was reading an article over at ESPN and this has got to be the second or third time it's been mentioned that OJ Mayo shut down rose and is better over all player than rose and beasley. *Shouldn't h be the number one pick?* I'm a bulls fan and we have to get this pick right and get rid of captain kirk and nocioni.


No.


----------



## 68topls (Mar 29, 2008)

he shut rose down......he's an inch taller and a freshman,.......etc..etc...I think he has a higher ceiling.....


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

68topls said:


> he shut rose down......he's an inch taller and a freshman,.......etc..etc...I think he has a higher ceiling.....


wha? I think mayo will be better then rose but it should go bose/beasley, beasley/rose then mayo


----------



## jman23 (Aug 13, 2007)

68topls said:


> I was reading an article over at ESPN and this has got to be the second or third time it's been mentioned that OJ Mayo shut down rose and is better over all player than rose and beasley. Shouldn't h be the number one pick? I'm a bulls fan and we have to get this pick right and get rid of captain kirk and nocioni.


wheres the link to the article?


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

68topls said:


> he shut rose down......he's an inch taller and a freshman,.......etc..etc...I think he has a higher ceiling.....


He's an inch taller, but way worse at playing PG, and what does him being in the same class as Rose have to do with anything? Also, I'd like to know when he shut down Rose.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Here 
http://www.basketballforum.com/miami-heat/402835-draft-watch-how-bad-o-j-mayo.html


----------



## WarriorShame (Jun 23, 2007)

mqtcelticsfan said:


> No.


Mayo is a good prospect....but make that a HELL NO


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

He didn't shut Rose down and the article also doesn't mention that Mayo shot only 6-20 in that game himself.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

I think it is very possible that Mayo is a better pro than Rose.


----------



## 68topls (Mar 29, 2008)

MemphisX said:


> I think it is very possible that Mayo is a better pro than Rose.


exactly!


----------



## 68topls (Mar 29, 2008)

6-20 as a freshman and against the best team in the nation....



croco said:


> He didn't shut Rose down and the article also doesn't mention that Mayo shot only 6-20 in that game himself.


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

He absolutely shut Rose down. Rose played 39 minutes and shot 3-9 with 9 pts, 4 asts and 5 turnovers. His only good number was 10 rebounds. Mayo had 2 steals and forced the other 3 turnovers. Only one of rose's miss was from behind the arc, meaning that Mayo forced 5 misses from mid range and close range.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

68topls said:


> 6-20 as a freshman and against the best team in the nation....


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

If you are picking a point guard as number 1, it better be Rose


----------



## jman23 (Aug 13, 2007)

croco said:


> He didn't shut Rose down and the article also doesn't mention that Mayo shot only 6-20 in that game himself.


surprisingly on CSTV he crossed derrick rose and ESPNU showed clips on tv
i was shocked.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Mayo's stock is starting to climb extremely fast......At this point I wouldn't be surprised if he somehow managed to sneak his way into the top 2 before draft day.


----------



## AlThornton (Mar 5, 2007)

silverpaw1786 said:


> He absolutely shut Rose down. Rose played 39 minutes and shot 3-9 with 9 pts, 4 asts and 5 turnovers. His only good number was 10 rebounds. Mayo had 2 steals and forced the other 3 turnovers. Only one of rose's miss was from behind the arc, meaning that Mayo forced 5 misses from mid range and close range.


OJ shot a worse percentage than Rose in that game.
Rose also had more rebounds more blocks more assists and more steals.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

AlThornton said:


> OJ shot a worse percentage than Rose in that game.
> Rose also had more rebounds more assists and more steals.


Rose was also playing on the better, more balanced team. All Memphis had to do in terms of perimeter defense was focus on Mayo, for the most part. Mayo didn't have privalidge of playing alongside a CDR to help give him more room to create.......you have to take all aspects into consideration here.


----------



## AlThornton (Mar 5, 2007)

Blue Magic said:


> Rose was also playing on the better, more balanced team. All Memphis had to do in terms of perimeter defense was focus on Mayo, for the most part. Mayo didn't have privalidge of playing alongside a CDR to help give him more room to create.......you have to take all aspects into consideration here.


those are all what ifs.
What if Michael Jordan had scrubs playing with him his whole career? He wouldn't have had 6 championships his career ill tell you that.

Sure if OJ had better teammates he might have done better, but he didn't.

Lester Hudson put up even better numbers than OJ Mayo, Hudson also put up 30+ on Memphis and DRose, did he have any help? Hell no.


----------



## Rids (Dec 5, 2006)

Do you take a guy as a #1, #2 or even #3 with the off court things happening in the background? Character might not be as big a measuring stick in the NBA as it is in the NFL but Chicago with Noah getting himself into legal issues this weekend plus the locker room issues they had during the season how many distractions do you want?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

OJ wont be in the top 2. He seems very adamant that he should be the #1 pick though, lookin at his DraftExpress interview.

He will be a good player, but neither Chicago or Miami needs him - really.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

AlThornton said:


> those are all what ifs.
> What if Michael Jordan had scrubs playing with him his whole career? He wouldn't have had 6 championships his career ill tell you that.
> 
> Sure if OJ had better teammates he might have done better, but he didn't.
> ...


We're talking about college here, not the NBA....... Two completely different stories. Similar to MJ, OJ's college coach held his game back by not utilizing his talents in the proper manner. OJ should've been playing PG and being a playmaker, creating opportunities for others to open up his own game. Floyd had other plans tho & was forcing him be to a primary scorer even when he wasn't completely comfortable with that. Similarly, Dean Smith was the only one who kept Jordan from scoring over 20 ppg in college becuz of his system......then MJ exploded once he reached the league. Who knows what OJ is capable of if given the keys to run a team with other talented scorers around him(like Rose had at Memphis.......). I not knocking Rose or Beasley, im just saying that Mayo was misused and teams are starting to realize that. He is making these teams to take a good hard look at him and even tho he will still likely go #3, his name is a lot closer to the top to then it was as recently as a week ago.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

i also agree that mayo held rose in check. A lot of sports writers who were saying mayo was overatted at that time were suprised he was able to keep up with faster guards.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

AlThornton said:


> OJ shot a worse percentage than Rose in that game.


Well, yes, Mayo's aFG% was .325 to Rose's .333. A major difference one can see.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

BG44 said:


> OJ wont be in the top 2. He seems very adamant that he should be the #1 pick though, lookin at his DraftExpress interview.
> 
> He will be a good player, but neither Chicago or Miami needs him - really.


Exactly, last I checked Bulls already had an undersized 2. I wouldn't dare take Mayo over Rose or Beasley even if I didn't already have an undersized scoring guard. They are a dime a dozen in the league. Rose, on the other hand is already playing the point at a high level. 

Besides, you always take the talented big over the talented guard. If we're talking head to head match ups, K-State embarrassed USC this past March so the argument of why take Mayo over Rose doesn't even matter. Why take Mayo over Beasley?


----------



## 68topls (Mar 29, 2008)

I would put rose and mayo through the same drills / work out and choose the better of the two. The bulls need to get rid of over priced players hinrich and nociaoni, sign and trade deng out of town before he becomes over priced and pick mayo #1. If gordan insist on bing over priced then sign and trade him too.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Mayo would be a significant upgrade over any of the bull guards, stevemc. Im not saying defiitively that anyone will or should take Mayo over Rose or Beasley.......Based on what they accomplished in college, both individually and team wise, of course Mayo goes 3rd behind those guys, but based on maximum potential, Mayo may very well have the highest ceiling of the 3 if he ever reaches his full potential(and with his work ethic & the way he always seems to get after it & have a chip on shoulder to want to be the best, it is a definate possibility he reaches that potential). Im not sayin he will go top 2, but he is gonna make both teams make what was already a tough decision a week ago, that much tougher.


----------



## 68topls (Mar 29, 2008)

I agree completely.......but I would go with Mayo....if of course I could get rid of some other dead weight.....



Blue Magic said:


> Mayo would be a significant upgrade over any of the bull guards, stevemc. Im not saying defiitively that anyone will or should take Mayo over Rose or Beasley.......Based on what they accomplished in college, both individually and team wise, of course Mayo goes 3rd behind those guys, but based on maximum potential, Mayo may very well have the highest ceiling of the 3 if he ever reaches his full potential(and with his work ethic & the way he always seems to get after it & have a chip on shoulder to want to be the best, it is a definate possibility he reaches that potential). Im not sayin he will go top 2, but he is gonna make both teams make what was already a tough decision a week ago, that much tougher.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

mqtcelticsfan said:


> He's an inch taller, but way worse at playing PG, and what does him being in the same class as Rose have to do with anything? Also, I'd like to know when he shut down Rose.


He shut him down when they played this season (silverpaw provided the statistics). Way worse at playing PG? You know this how? Mayo played the Shooting Guard position for USC this year. He *HAD* to shoot a ton most games just to give USC a chance to score enough points to win games. He also played with Daniel Hackett who played the PG position and had a year experience over Mayo at the college level. Rose is still the #1 pick in my mind but to say Mayo is a way worse PG is off-base. Floyd needed him to score points for them to win.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

AlThornton said:


> OJ shot a worse percentage than Rose in that game.
> Rose also had more rebounds more blocks more assists and more steals.


OJ had to score for USC to have any chance in that game. His role was to score not to run the team. He forced a ton of shots because there was simply no one else who was a reliable scorer on that squad.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

bball2223 said:


> He shut him down when they played this season (silverpaw provided the statistics). Way worse at playing PG? You know this how? Mayo played the Shooting Guard position for USC this year. He *HAD* to shoot a ton most games just to give USC a chance to score enough points to win games. He also played with Daniel Hackett who played the PG position and had a year experience over Mayo at the college level. Rose is still the #1 pick in my mind but to say Mayo is a way worse PG is off-base. Floyd needed him to score points for them to win.


I'm sorry, but who gives a **** if Mayo shut down Rose, when Mayo played at the same level in that game? 

Also, I don't see why it's wrong to conclude Rose is the better PG prospect when he actually played PG last year. That's a tremendous advantage.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

bball2223 said:


> OJ had to score for USC to have any chance in that game. His role was to score not to run the team. He forced a ton of shots because there was simply no one else who was a reliable scorer on that squad.


Those mere 7 points more than Rose with less assists and rebounds, and more misses really worked well for USC.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

mqtcelticsfan said:


> Also, I don't see why it's wrong to conclude Rose is the better PG prospect when he actually played PG last year. That's a tremendous advantage.


True, Raymond Felton has turned out to be a _much better_ NBA point guard than Deron Williams (who played SG at Illinois).


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Deron Williams was taken before Raymond Felton though...


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

I'm sorry, did I miss something? Has the draft already occurred? But, hey, you're right, Shane Battier was selected before Joe Johnson, and he's proved to be the _much better_ in the long run.


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

AlThornton said:


> OJ shot a worse percentage than Rose in that game.
> Rose also had more rebounds more blocks more assists and more steals.


Noone is talking about Mayo's offensive or rebounding game, bright one. The question was whether or not he shut Rose down, that only concerns his defense.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

ehmunro said:


> I'm sorry, did I miss something? Has the draft already occurred? But, hey, you're right, Shane Battier was selected before Joe Johnson, and he's proved to be the _much better_ in the long run.


Im not following your sarcasm...

Noone said Mayo cant be the best player in this draft class. Fact is, his season was less spectacular than those of Beasley and Rose. Therefore he wont go number 1.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Actually, someone _was_ saying that Mayo would never be as good as the other two, I was simply addressing his comments (i.e., that the fact that Mayo wasn't playing the point during his one and done was proof that he would never be as good a point guard as Rose).


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Fair enough - I meant to say that _I_ didnt say it


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

ehmunro said:


> Actually, someone _was_ saying that Mayo would never be as good as the other two, I was simply addressing his comments (i.e., that the fact that Mayo wasn't playing the point during his one and done was proof that he would never be as good a point guard as Rose).



Come on, now. I never said that he has no shot at being better, but it's certainly an advantage for Rose. I'm really just going to take a shot in the dark, but I bet the majority of top PGs through the history of the NBA were PGs in college and that Deron Williams is more of an exception than a trend.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I think Mayo will be better than Rose. No real reason. Just my non-college basketball watching ***-gut. He FEELS like a superstar in the making. Rose will probably be really good too. But I think picking Beasley over Mayo will be looked back on as a mistake. Like taking Melo over Wade was. Probably even worse because Beasley won't be as good as Melo.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

ehmunro said:


> True, Raymond Felton has turned out to be a _much better_ NBA point guard than Deron Williams (who played SG at Illinois).


Eh, Williams was the team leader in assists that year... If Dee Brown was a natural point guard he'd probably be making more money now than he currently is..


----------



## jc4 (May 28, 2008)

jman23 said:


> surprisingly on CSTV he crossed derrick rose and ESPNU showed clips on tv
> i was shocked.


i saw it too on CSTV he beat derrick rose dude he even broke his ankles thats
crazy!!!!


----------



## jman23 (Aug 13, 2007)

jc4 said:


> i saw it too on CSTV he beat derrick rose dude he even broke his ankles thats
> crazy!!!!


hey i remember you, i saw you at abcd camp did i? you were wearing the blue jerseys right.


----------



## jc4 (May 28, 2008)

jman23 said:


> hey i remember you, i saw you at abcd camp did i? you were wearing the blue jerseys right.


Daniel orton? yeah i was wearing the blue jerseys ,so you remembered my nickname
jc4 your teammates told me you post on here but i wasn't sure this is pretty cool how was that memorial day
game i heard you and renardo sidney were pretty good.


----------



## jman23 (Aug 13, 2007)

jc4 said:


> Daniel orton? yeah i was wearing the blue jerseys ,so you remembered my nickname
> jc4 your teammates told me you post on here but i wasn't sure this is pretty cool how was that memorial day
> game i heard you and renardo sidney were pretty good.


how come you weren't able to play on monday
or memorial day weekend?


----------



## jc4 (May 28, 2008)

jman23 said:


> how come you weren't able to play on monday
> or memorial day weekend?


i got injured before the weekend playing pick up ball.


----------



## jman23 (Aug 13, 2007)

jc4 said:


> i got injured before the weekend playing pick up ball.


are you going to the
amare stoudamire camp.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Dornado said:


> Eh, Williams was the team leader in assists that year... If Dee Brown was [strike]a natural point guard[/strike] four inches taller he'd probably be making more money now than he currently is..


There, fixed that for you.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

mayo is a weird guy to analyze. he can come in and be a complete bust or he can be a scoring machine right from the start. problem is, how many teams need a 6'4 starting PG who's shoot first? i see mayo going toward the end of the lottery, for some reason i see mayo being an excellent fit in new orleans but thats not happening


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Jizzy said:


> mayo is a weird guy to analyze. he can come in and be a complete bust or he can be a scoring machine right from the start. problem is, how many teams need a 6'4 starting PG who's shoot first? i see rose going toward the end of the lottery, for some reason i see rose being an excellent fit in new orleans but thats not happening


:thinking2:


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

my fault, i meant mayo, not rose


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I highly doubt that Mayo will slip past #6 and even that might be a stretch.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

croco said:


> I highly doubt that Mayo will slip past #6 and even that might be a stretch.


I agree as much as I don't like him at the 1 or 2 for reasons stated earlier in the thread. There's no reason for him to drop too far since he's the 1st or 2nd guard on most team's draft boards. Crazier things have happened tho. Theres a ton of young bigs(some could be called tweeners but thats a different argument) ranked highly by most. Kids like DeAndre Jordan can be too tempting for some teams to pass on.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

stevemc said:


> I agree as much as I don't like him at the 1 or 2 for reasons stated earlier in the thread. There's no reason for him to drop too far since he's the 1st or 2nd guard on most team's draft boards. Crazier things have happened tho. Theres a ton of young bigs(some could be called tweeners but thats a different argument) ranked highly by most. Kids like DeAndre Jordan can be too tempting for some teams to pass on.


Aren't you a Texas fan ?


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

No way. He's not in Beasley or Rose's class. Those two have by far the best chance of becoming franchise players. Bayless is ranked ahead of Mayo in almost every mock. Mayo will probably go 5th to Memphis or 6th to the Knicks.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

If Rose went to USC and Mayo to Memphis, I wonder how things would look.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I hope Mayo slips down to six. Supposedly the Knicks might trade that pick for cap relief with the Cavs, and Mayo would be the perfect player to put next to Lebron.

I kind of think if Miami doesn't pick him at two, that he could fall pretty fast, just because the teams after Miami should probably draft for need, and all of them need help up front.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> I hope Mayo slips down to six. Supposedly the Knicks might trade that pick for cap relief with the Cavs, and Mayo would be the perfect player to put next to Lebron.
> 
> I kind of think if Miami doesn't pick him at two, that he could fall pretty fast, just because the teams after Miami should probably draft for need, and all of them need help up front.


Why would the Cavs get a pick _and_ players they want ?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

croco said:


> Why would the Cavs get a pick _and_ players they want ?


What do you mean?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> What do you mean?


You said the Knicks want cap relief, that means they would have to give up someone like Jamal Crawford and/or whoever and get an expiring contract in return. Why would they give up such a high pack additionally just to get cap relief ? If anyone, the Cavs would have to do that. At the same time I also think that the Cavs need to stay patient, all those expiring contracts could be more attractive during the season instead of in the summer.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

croco said:


> You said the Knicks want cap relief, that means they would have to give up someone like Jamal Crawford and/or whoever and get an expiring contract in return. Why would they give up such a high pack additionally just to get cap relief ? If anyone, the Cavs would have to do that. At the same time I also think that the Cavs need to stay patient, all those expiring contracts could be more attractive during the season instead of in the summer.


Jamal Crawford? No.

See how this trade looks to thine eye:
Cleveland sends Wally Z's expiring, Eric Snow's expiring(he's retiring even), and the 19th pick to New York.
New York sends unwanted tub of lard and locker room cancers Zach Randolph and Jerome James to the Cavs, and with the expirings, are completely out of salary cap hell within a year, and with a few more moves, would be in position to go after Lebron James hard when he's a free agent. They also send the sixth pick to the Cavs.

The Cavs then package the Sixth pick and Anderson Varejao to the T'Wolves for the 3rd pick to take Mayo.
The Wolves send the Cavs their unwanted contract in Marko Jaric. Varejao gives Jefferson more help than any big the Wolves would draft at 3, and they can probably still get the player they want at 6. They also save money both on the pick and on contracts since Jaric is making more than Anderson.

The Cavs would then negotiate a buyout of Jaric and probably Jerome James to free up roster spots.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Zach Randolph, really ? I thought you like Lebron.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

croco said:


> Zach Randolph, really ? I thought you like Lebron.


The Cavs only assets are Gibson, Lebron, Varejao, Z, and their expirings. If they want to move out they are going to have to sacrifice something. If Randolph is really so unsalvagable, then Dan Gilbert can just buy him out. Who cares what they do with Randolph really? They will still have Joe Smith, Ben Wallace, and Z. A bit geriatric yes. But perhaps they could move some of their other expirings to balance the roster out more to compensate. 

But I think that's a reasonable trade for everyone involved. You tell me any other way that the Knicks are going to get rid of Randolph and Jerome James. Or any other way that the Cavs could move up in the draft.

And I think the Varejao and 6 swap with the Wolves is particularly inspired. Particularly if McHale loves Love. He would have Varejao, Love, and Jefferson for his frontcourt, which solves that problem for the next decade.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> I hope Mayo slips down to six. Supposedly the Knicks might trade that pick for cap relief with the Cavs, and Mayo would be the perfect player to put next to Lebron.
> 
> I kind of think if Miami doesn't pick him at two, that he could fall pretty fast, just because the teams after Miami should probably draft for need, and all of them need help up front.


Well, if the Knicks are serious about unloading Jeffries and Z-Bo and are willing to trade down into the low first to do it, then Cleveland is certainly an option. Mayo at the 2 would be a godsend to the Cavs, allowing West to concentrate on shooting and relieving him of the things he does poorly. Mayo would also probably save the Cavs by putting them in a position to convince James to stay for one more contract.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Yeah I think this is a more viable trade for the Cavs than Iverson, Brand, or Melo. I think Mayo would bring a lot of what Iverson would bring, but in a younger, more physical model. Gibson/Mayo/West would be a great backcourt rotation. Then if the Cavs could bring in Pietrus this summer for the MLE, they'd really balance out their perimeter players.


The downside of this trade is if Mayo busts, then the Cavs will lose Lebron for sure, because it will destroy the Cavs. So it's a high risk high reward trade. But if you remember, Olden Polynice got the Bulls Scottie Pippen. I think this would be the Cavs Scottie Pippen trade.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Mayo would be a great fit, no doubt, but I just don't see a team in the rebuilding mode giving up a sixth pick so easily.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

croco said:


> Mayo would be a great fit, no doubt, but I just don't see a team in the rebuilding mode giving up a sixth pick so easily.


Easily? A second ago you were talking about how trading for Randolph was akin to trading for the plague.

The Knicks are in rebuilding mode. And the first step to their rebuild is going to be to clear out the dead weight. They have plenty of young players. They just need to clear cap space, and then sign a big star. This trade would allow them to do that.

Otherwise the Knicks will draft another younger player, and still be stuck with all of their huge contracts. Because no one but the Cavs is desperate enough to trade for Marbury, Randolph, Q, Jerome James, or Jefferies.

And moreover, who can the Knicks get at 6 that would be a good fit for them, and who you could guarantee would get minutes on that team? If they drafted Mayo, he's going to have stiff competition from Marbury, Crawford, Robinson, and Conley. If they draft a big, they are going to have to sit Curry, Randolph, Lee, and Balkman.

I can't think of anyone they could draft at 6 that would have more of an impact on their team than who they drafted at 19.

Whereas Mayo can play for the Cavs nearly unopposed, since the Cavs only have two good guards, and neither has great point guard instincts(which I think Mayo does, even though he played the two for USC).

I mean obviously if the Knicks see someone who could be a franchise player for them, and who outweighs the allure of shedding salary to go after a star in a few years(when their young players are ready anyways)--then they will take them.

The Cavs could also target the Sonics since the Sonics are trying to move the team, and might not want to take on the contract of a high lottery pick, and would love to shed some of their larger contracts. But it might be more difficult. 

Another option might be to swap with the Blazers up to 13, and then offer that same deal with the Wolves again, in which they'd get 13 instead of 6, and Varejao. Which is probably fair value going both ways.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

croco said:


> Aren't you a Texas fan ?


Yeah but can't deny DeAndre's good. Can't hate him cause forever cause he made one very terrible choice in life.. being an Aggie. Anyway, He can't score on the block but he's got the same tools Amare had coming into the league. Not saying he'll be Amare but anyone that size and that athletic deserves a good look over another undersized 2.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

OJ Mayo is 6'5". He isn't an "undersized 2" at all. He's big enough to actually play the spot.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

ehmunro said:


> OJ Mayo is 6'5". He isn't an "undersized 2" at all. He's big enough to actually play the spot.


I'd still prefer him at the 1. Chauncy Billups style.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

ehmunro said:


> OJ Mayo is 6'5". He isn't an "undersized 2" at all. He's big enough to actually play the spot.


The pre-draft measurements are out already? Or is that just speculation?


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

The Krakken said:


> The pre-draft measurements are out already? Or is that just speculation?


thats what he measured at fiba


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

futuristxen said:


> I'd still prefer him at the 1. Chauncy Billups style.


yeah same here if he plays the 2 IMO he would just be a role player something like jr smith


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> I'd still prefer him at the 1. Chauncy Billups style.


I think he's destined to do both. If he lands in Minnesota he'll be the 2 when Randy Foye's in the game and the 1 when McCants is in the game (though he'll always be the guy running the offense). In New York you'll see the same thing with Nate & JC Unsuperstar.


----------

